# "Is the lady of the house there?'



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 14, 2020)

I got one of those 'cold call' phone calls. The guy asked. "Is the lady of the house there?' The first thing I thought was just when did the caller step out of the 1950s? The lady of the house? That's almost as bad as saying" the little woman". And, for all intents and purposes, I'm the "lady of the house". I told the caller, '"No,", and hung up. But it struck me how much our values have changed since the 50s. There is no more "woman's work". Slave labor, maybe, but no more woman's work.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

You might have had your fun with him by pretending not to understand what a "lady of the house" even is!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I got one of those 'cold call' phone calls. The guy asked. "Is the lady of the house there?' The first thing I thought was just when did the caller step out of the 1950s? The lady of the house? That's almost as bad as saying" the little woman". And, for all intents and purposes, I'm the "lady of the house". I told the caller, '"No,", and hung up. But it struck me how much our values have changed since the 50s. There is no more "woman's work". Slave labor, maybe, but no more woman's work.


I would have said "sorry, there are no ladies here" .. then, hung up


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2020)

It could be worse.  He could have said, "Is the lady of the night there?"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 14, 2020)

Call me old-fashioned, but I take stuff like this all in stride, in fact I sort of enjoy it... "lady of the house".

Sort of takes me back in time.

Until I became old enough to start babysitting for mom and dad, mom would get a babysitter in, and the sitter (in her late 50's/60's) insisted on answering the telephone, and when she'd pick-up she'd always say... "this is the so-and-so's residence". LOL!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I would have said "sorry, there are no ladies here" .. then, hung up


Well, at my house that would be true


----------



## moosehead (Aug 14, 2020)

So, we received such a call the other day.....I answered the phone....

" Is the lady of the house there?" he asked.

"Speaking...."

Dead silence for a second...

"I'd like to talk to the lady of the house." He tried again...

"This IS the lady of the house."

"Sir..."

"I beg your pardon!. I am NOT a Sir! What do you want?"

"You don't sound like a lady."

"Well, I NEVER!! Just because my voice doesn't meet YOUR standards! Let me speak to your supervisor!"

He hung up. I chuckled as I made my way to the fridge for ice cream...


----------



## Keesha (Aug 14, 2020)

You should have said ‘speaking’


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You should have said ‘speaking’


He did


----------



## Autumn (Aug 14, 2020)

My husband picked up a call one day and the person asked, "Is this  the head of the household?"  My husband said, "Hold on" and handed me the phone.  That was one very confused telemarketer.  Apparently, he had rigid concepts of gender roles.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 14, 2020)

When I was growing up, ( my maiden name was Gaer) my Dad would always answer the phone and say (in a British accent) "This is the Gaer residence. This is the butler speaking."  hahaha!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2020)

Is the lady of the house there?

Nope  .... my answer would be  ...." no lady, no house "   and hang up


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2020)

*Kind of reminds me of an old John Wayne movie I watched. One of the Characters was traveling with his wife, who he ALWAYS referred to as :The Wife:          never by her name..while she was sitting right next to  him*


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2020)

This sales call is one of my favorites:


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2020)

When a telemarketer calls and wants you to buy something or do something 
just break out in this Leslie Gore song...be bold and loud. I'm pretty sure they'll hang up 
*You Don't Own Me*
Lesley Gore
You don't own me
Don't try to change me in any way
You don't own me
Don't tie me down 'cause I'd never stay
I don't tell you what to say
I don't tell you what to do
So just let me be myself
That's all I ask of you
I'm young and I love to be young
I'm free and I love to be free
To live my life the way I want
To say and do whatever I please
You don't own me
Don't try to change me in any way


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> This sales call is one of my favorites:



Win, that was absolutely hilarious!  Don't know if I believe it was real, could just be two actors, but very funny anyway.

I've heard a number of these, usually with the call receiver pretending to be a confused old person. But I've never heard one with a "cop" before.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 16, 2020)

I had a knock at my front door not too long ago.  I looked through the window and saw a youngish man wearing a polo shirt with a tag that said the words "regional manager".  I didn't open the door but talked to him through the window asking what he wanted.  He said he was with "satellite tv" and read off my address from some papers on a clipboard.   I guess that was to "prove" he knew about me and that I had that service (never mind the big dish on my roof that says Direct TV) and said he needed to look at my DVR box to see if it was the "right" one, if it was hooked up correctly and replace it if it was not.  I told him my service was working just fine and did not need to be checked.  He kept on trying to talk his way into the house with offers of a discount to Dish tv (yes he is their regional manager as well).  I kept refusing.  He was about fed up and finally asked if my husband was home.  I told him I made the decisions and he should leave before I call the cops.  That finally got rid of him.


----------



## Della (Aug 16, 2020)

Just the title of this thread made me laugh. 

 "Hoarders" is one of my guilty TV pleasures and one of my favorite scenes was in this old episode.  The house was squalid, per usual, and the owner was on the back porch smoking next to her ashtray that looked like a small landfill.  The super-sweet therapist, Dr. Zasio, stuck her head out the door and piped, "There's the lady of the house!"  Said lady looked straight at the camera and rolled her eyes.  LOL


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 16, 2020)

I recall back in the 50s people knocked on out door at least twice a month selling whatever.


----------

